# Best Muzzle Brake?



## JBS (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm working on a Remington 7400, (.30-06), including a heavier barrel, and I'd like to put a muzzle brake on it.

I was wondering what the better muzzle brake design tends to be.

From what I've heard, the "Sherman" style seems to be most effective, as well as the design found on the Barrett .50.












Can I get some opinions on what I should know about, pay attention to, or be concerned with?

All input is sincerely appreciated; whatever you've used that worked well, or did NOT work.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 24, 2009)

I would think that the barrett style would work well.


----------



## doorkicker (Mar 24, 2009)

I think both of those brakes are overkill for a 30.06 :eek:

Take a look at Ops Inc, Ron Howard is good people.


----------



## JBS (Mar 24, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> I think both of those brakes are overkill for a 30.06 :eek:
> 
> Take a look at Ops Inc, Ron Howard is good people.



I agree.  The second one is a design custom made for the Remi 7400 series.  The 7400's are auto-loaders, so I want to try to get fast with it; not just to reduce felt recoil, but really to get sights on quicker after each shot.  Just ordered three 10-round magazines, too.

Thanks for the suggestion- I'll check them out.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmmmm. I wonder how that would look on a Winchester 100!
:)


----------



## CAL (Mar 24, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> I think both of those brakes are overkill for a 30.06 :eek:


So you're sayin' I may want to consider other options for my .22 then?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 24, 2009)

The below design muzzle break was issued in Battalion for 5.56.  They worked well but they are flamethrowers and loud as fuck; I hated being anywhere near guys who had them during CQB.

View attachment 7461

http://www.smithenterprise.com/products07.html


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe do a search, This one was muzzle brake + M1 Garand

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=12787&title=M1 GARAND M1 MUZZLE BRAKE

Sometimes you don't have to reinvent the wheel.  

Doorkicker seems to have what you need.  

I have a 7400 semi in 30-06,  I really don't understand your need.  It seems mild.  I was TOed on the M14 that may have something to do with it.   Don't hold your rifle like a M4.   Rapid fire on the M14 was the way to go, it sucked on full auto, unless you kept to a 2 rd burst. 

Other part with brakes, is that are loud and blow gas back.  As 275Anger stated. The one on a G3 is especially bad.  But recoil is extremely mild.


----------



## doorkicker (Mar 25, 2009)

CAL said:


> So you're sayin' I may want to consider other options for my .22 then?







:)


----------



## JBS (Mar 25, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Maybe do a search, This one was muzzle brake + M1 Garand
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=12787&title=M1%20GARAND%20M1%20MUZZLE%20BRAKE
> 
> Sometimes you don't have to reinvent the wheel.



That's exactly why I consulted with you gents first.;)



> Doorkicker seems to have what you need.
> 
> I have a 7400 semi in 30-06,  I really don't understand your need.  It seems mild.


Its not a "need" really, more of a want.  

I want a rifle that is extremely functional at intermediate range, in a rapid fire type of scenario- anywhere from 200 to 500 meters.  I have other bolt action rifles that have been tweaked for longer range stuff, but this is my rapid fire weapon.  The idea behind the brake isn't so much to make me feel good, as it is to acquire sight picture much faster between shots.



> I was TOed on the M14 that may have something to do with it.   Don't hold your rifle like a M4.   Rapid fire on the M14 was the way to go, it sucked on full auto, unless you kept to a 2 rd burst.
> 
> Other part with brakes, is that are loud and blow gas back.  As 275Anger stated. The one on a G3 is especially bad.  But recoil is extremely mild.


I'm cool with the blowback; I know its necessary.

My main concerns were with choosing the BEST DESIGN, in other words, which one works the best, not which one looks the best or anything like that.  

I read the typical design on the Barrett .50 is one of the more efficient designs, in terms of keeping the platform stable immediately after firing a round, so I went looking to see all the different types of suppressors and brakes.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 25, 2009)

A wise man onced told me that you can't have both a comp and hider in one unit on the end of your muzzle.  The laws of physics still apply and you give you up some flash and some compensation. 

If you want to dampen muzzle rise, then get a decent comp.  If you want your flash to be suppressed get a flash hider or use a suppressor (silencer for you hollyweel types) :)


----------



## JBS (Mar 25, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> A wise man onced told me that you can't have both a comp and hider in one unit on the end of your muzzle.  The laws of physics still apply and you give you up some flash and some compensation.
> 
> If you want to dampen muzzle rise, then get a decent comp.  If you want your flash to be suppressed get a flash hider or use a suppressor (silencer for you hollyweel types) :)





My goal is dampening muzzle rise.


----------



## Gewehrsmann (Oct 7, 2009)

Take a look at the brake on the 98 Bravo, this is a super efficient brake for a .338 and would work very well with a 30.06


----------



## JBS (Oct 7, 2009)

Gewehrsmann said:


> Take a look at the brake on the 98 Bravo, this is a super efficient brake for a .338 and would work very well with a 30.06



I think I am going with a small or a medium 3-port Pain Killer- but I'll check out your idea too.

Good stuff, thanks.

SMALL:







MEDIUM:


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 7, 2009)

The Barrett brake is incredible. Probably overkill for what you have in mind, but extremely effective. It reduces recoil to that of a light shotgun round, a very easy rocking kick...but because of the big caliber, causes considerable ground and air disturbance lateral to the shooter.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2009)

What about the brake from the FN-FAL?  Very effective, and essentially the right caliber.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 7, 2009)

JBS said:


> I think I am going with a small or a medium 3-port Pain Killer- but I'll check out your idea too.



Oh come on JBS, stop being a wussie and go get your corldless drill out!:doh:


----------



## JBS (Oct 7, 2009)

x SF med said:


> What about the brake from the FN-FAL?  Very effective, and essentially the right caliber.


Just because you mentioned it, x SF, and just because this is a thread about muzzle brakes, I will post some of the data I've collected.  Might as well make this a muzzle brake /flash hider resource.









> JP Tactical Compensator: (Bennie Cooley) JPTRE-2
> Length:
> Diameter: 0.750"
> Weight:
> ...














> Length:?
> Diameter: ?
> Weight:?
> Price: $30.50
> ...












> Miculek
> Length:
> Diameter:
> Weight:
> ...











> Noveske KX3
> Length:
> Diameter:
> Weight:
> ...













> Saylor Machine: Phoenix PML4
> Length:
> Diameter:
> Weight:
> ...


----------



## JBS (Oct 7, 2009)

> Advanced Armament Corp. (AAC): Blackout
> 
> Length: 2.25"
> Diameter: 7/8"
> ...









> Vortex M429
> Length: 3.175"
> Diameter:  .860”
> Weight: .26 lbs.
> ...












> Primary Weapon Systems (PWS): FSC556
> Length: 2.10"
> Diameter: .865"
> Weight: 2 oz
> ...


----------



## JBS (Oct 7, 2009)

Will add more as time and opportunity permit, but I am still leaning towards the Pain Killer medium.  I've called the guy a few times, and hope to get a call back soon.

One thing I've noticed about the Pain Killer (unlike many other products) is that the way the ports are made (directional) they have much more "brake" action than ports that are not directional, and just allow gas to escape horizontally out of the sides.  And then the top ports reduce climb.  It seems to fit the bill.


PAIN KILLERs


----------



## JBS (Oct 7, 2009)

You guys HAVE to see this:

http://primaryweapons.com/UserFiles/Media/FSC556_dn.wmv

Pretty tight.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 7, 2009)

The PKs look like they'd be effective. You're right about directional ports, anything that vectors the gas against the direction of recoil and comps for muzzle climb. Good pics, bro.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 7, 2009)

JBS said:


> You guys HAVE to see this:
> 
> http://primaryweapons.com/UserFiles/Media/FSC556_dn.wmv
> 
> Pretty tight.





That's the bitch. Is that a prong? It's pushing but there's no climb.


----------

